# MTB und Crossrennen Klotten-Mosel 25 .10.09



## elmar schrauth (7. Oktober 2009)

Alle Infos/Ameldeunterlagen hier :


http://www.cx-sport.de/content/1-klottener-mountainbikerennen


----------



## Blut Svente (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie schauts aus? Werden Lizenz und Hobbyfahrer zusammen gewertet?
 Ich find nix!
LGS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Oktober 2009)

Macht doch keinen Unterschied.

Willst du dahin ? Könnten eine Fahrgemeinschaft gründen, sind hin und zurück 250 km. (Für eine Std. Rennen)
Marcel und Bonne sind auch interessiert.

Ist eine gute Gelegenheit um ein wenig im Renngeschehen zubleiben für Wiesbaden.


----------



## Reiler (18. Oktober 2009)

wie gewertet weis ich nicht, heute wurde mir die strecke gezeigt. anwesen amsportplatz hat duschen etc. eine full speedstrecke mit 1 kurzen anstieg.darf als waldautobahn bezeichnet werden. Professionelle mtb ler oder gute lizenzfahrer dürfen keinen cc kurs erwarten.

es ist ein rennen das zum ersten mal stattfindet und somit die strecke auch absoluten anfängern entgegenkommt. Technischer anspruch ist eigentlich bis auf "den hügel"  wenig vorhanden. 

aber: ein schneller bis sehr schneller kurs den ich wahrscheinlich mit dem crosser angehen werde(endlich wieder)
meine trainingsrundenzeit lag bei ca 7 minuten. ich denke im rennen wirds noch etwas kürzer für die guten leute.

asphalt, waldautobahn und buckelwiese. 3 mal hürden, sandgrube:!!/(geil)!!



danke an den veranstalter fürs zeigen der strecke.  da wird herzblut reingesteckt mit viel engagement und liebe zum sport!
ich denke es dürfen alle kommen die gerne kommen...


----------



## Blut Svente (18. Oktober 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Macht doch keinen Unterschied.
> 
> Willst du dahin ? Könnten eine Fahrgemeinschaft gründen, sind hin und zurück 250 km. (Für eine Std. Rennen)
> Marcel und Bonne sind auch interessiert.
> ...



Wenns Wetter passt vll. Wollt ich spontan endscheiden.
LGS


----------



## warmalschneller (19. Oktober 2009)

Das liest sich jetzt so als wäre das Rennen von Crossern für Crosser gemacht, laut Ausschreibung soll es doch ein MTB-Rennen sein.


----------



## elmar schrauth (22. Oktober 2009)

warmalschneller schrieb:


> Das liest sich jetzt so als wäre das Rennen von Crossern für Crosser gemacht, laut Ausschreibung soll es doch ein MTB-Rennen sein.



Ist offen für beides:
Was spricht dagegen ?


----------



## warmalschneller (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja, da gibt es eine Ausschreibung auf der ein MTB-Rennen angekündigt wird, sowas kennen die meisten und werden mit der entsprechenden Vorstellung anreisen, würden dann feststellen das die Strecke eine Autobahn für Crosser ist und sich dort zufällig die ganze Crossszene tummelt. So wurde es von einem Koblenzer Kollegen "zugetan".

Ich finde es toll das dort versucht wird ein Rennen aufzuziehen ohne AK-Trennung welches auch Newbies anlocken soll, schade wäre es nur wenn dann einige der "Boa-ich-fahr-Rad-sonst-nix" Crosser denen die Ohren wegfahren, das tun einige im Rennen gerne lautstark (weil es in Klotten um ganz viel geht), die Folge ist dann das die Newbie nicht mehr wiederkommen. Mal sehen.

Ich jedenfalls werde auch kommen weil das bestimmt Spass macht, aber mit MTB-der Crosser bleibt zu Hause, es ist ja kein Crossrennen zu dem auch MTB zugelassen sind.


----------



## elmar schrauth (22. Oktober 2009)

warmalschneller schrieb:


> Naja, da gibt es eine Ausschreibung auf der ein MTB-Rennen angekündigt wird, sowas kennen die meisten und werden mit der entsprechenden Vorstellung anreisen, würden dann feststellen das die Strecke eine Autobahn für Crosser ist und sich dort zufällig die ganze Crossszene tummelt. So wurde es von einem Koblenzer Kollegen "zugetan".
> 
> Ich finde es toll das dort versucht wird ein Rennen aufzuziehen ohne AK-Trennung welches auch Newbies anlocken soll, schade wäre es nur wenn dann einige der "Boa-ich-fahr-Rad-sonst-nix" Crosser denen die Ohren wegfahren, das tun einige im Rennen gerne lautstark (weil es in Klotten um ganz viel geht), die Folge ist dann das die Newbie nicht mehr wiederkommen. Mal sehen.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls werde auch kommen weil das bestimmt Spass macht, aber mit MTB-der Crosser bleibt zu Hause, es ist ja kein Crossrennen zu dem auch MTB zugelassen sind.



Ich versteh jetzt nicht recht, wo das Problem ist


----------



## TuS (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich habe mir das alles mal durchgelesen, und muss mich jetzt dazu mal äußern. Ich habe das Rennen zusammen mit dem TUS Klotten organisiert. Wir sind ja eigentlich ein Turnverein, mit einer kleinen Gruppe Hobby-Biker, die sich sonntags morgens zu einer gemütlichen Ausfahrt treffen. Da wurde auch die Idee geboren, ein Hobbyrennen durchzuführen, wo MTB`s und Crosser starten dürfen. 
Wenn ich unsere Voranmeldungen durchgehe,  sind da Leute dabei, die erst ein paar Monate ein MTB besitzen. Die sagen uns, die Strecke ist teilweise zu schwer. Sie kommen aber trotzdem und wollen einfach nur ihren Spass haben. 
Ob jetzt ein Crosser oder ein MTBler den Anfängern um die Ohren fährt, ist ja wohl egal. Das wissen unsere Anfänger genau,  sie sind ja nicht dumm , sondern nur neu in diesem Sport. 
Uns als Veranstalter ist wichtig, dass sportlich fair miteinander umgegangen wird, jeder hat sein Startgeld bezahlt und fährt sein Rennen, egal ob Vorne, in der Mitte oder Hinten. 
Wir wollen da alle zusammen eine Party feiern. 
Ich  habe auch mehrere Räder: RR, MTB`s und  einen Crosser. Ich würde die Strecke, wenn ich dafür Zeit hätte, mit einem MTB angehen, weil mir die Wiese einfach zu wellig ist, aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen. 
Wenn sich rausstellt, dass sich die Strecke zu anspruchslos für die meisten ist, werden wir uns für 2010 was anderes überlegen, und euch quer durch die Klottener Wälder jagen (davon haben wir nämlich genug). 
Am Sonntag wird eine Art Briefkasten am Sportplatz hängen, wo ihr konstruktive Kritik und hoffentlich auch ein wenig Lob loswerden könnt. 
Macht die Veranstaltung nicht kaputt, bevor sie stattgefunden hat. Da steckt sehr viel Arbeit und Herzblut von uns drin. 
Jeder ist uns herzlich willkommen.

Gruss bis Sonntag Micha (TuS)

P.S. Eine Frage hätte ich noch, 
warmalschneller: Du schreibst: (Weil es in Klotten um ganz viel geht), um was bitte?
- Urkunden - Pokale - Sachpreise - und was noch? 
Würde uns interessieren!


----------



## Reiler (22. Oktober 2009)

ich verstehe es so...
es gibt eine strecke bei der die waffenwahl( fahrradart) freigestellt ist.

ich bin schon hobbykriterien gefahren wo ich von nem treckingradfahrer überholt wurde...na und, hat trotzdem spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 6320 (23. Oktober 2009)

Wir kommen extra aus Bonn weil wir auch persönlich angemailt worden sind, werden natürlich MTB fahren und hoffen auf eine Würstchenbude


----------



## Reiler (25. Oktober 2009)

schön wars. top orga. schöne strecke die keine pause zugelassen hat...crosser war total geil! leidermusste ich in der 3. runde aufs mtb wechseln...irgendwas hat da komische geräucsche gemacht...mal sehen was das ist. gleich erstmal putzen angesagt.


gefreut hat mich dass nicht nur lokalisten da waren sondern auch von weiter weg. besonders natürlich auch  über die crossfahrer am start.

das einzige was ich nicht verstehe ist warum leute  von den ersten 10 den"hubbel" runtergelaufen sind...

ansonsten top versanstaltung die jede menge potenzial hat.

hier kann durchaus ein großer event hochgeziogen werden. vorraussetzungen sind meinerm meinung nach vorhanden.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (26. Oktober 2009)

Die Orgaleute haben sich echt Mühe gegeben und eine sympatische Veranstaltung durchgeführt, schade das nur ca. 40 Leute am Start waren, war vielen wohl zu früh.
Die Strecke war gut zusammengestellt wenn auch eher für Crosser da keine DH´s oder steile Uphills dabei waren, ich selbst bin mit meinem Allmountainfully mit 120mm Federweg gefahren-ich hab nur das -und war auch durch die 13,8 kg etwas übermotorisiert.
Wir hatten ansonsten Spass, mein Mitfahrer ist sogar Gesamtdritter (und AK-Sieger) und ich bin trotz meiner Ü40 Gesamt-8. geworden. Erstaunt hat uns beim Anblick der Ergebnisliste das wir die fast einzigen Hobbyfahrer ohne Verein oder Team waren, jeder ist Mitglied eines Racingteams. Ist das so verbreitet?


----------



## Reiler (26. Oktober 2009)

micha17 schrieb:


> Erstaunt hat uns beim Anblick der Ergebnisliste das wir die fast einzigen Hobbyfahrer ohne Verein oder Team waren, jeder ist Mitglied eines Racingteams. Ist das so verbreitet?




ich wäre ohne Vereins weder schneller noch langsamer...

und nur 40 leute ist doch für den ersten lauf ok...


----------



## Deleted 6320 (27. Oktober 2009)

Reiler schrieb:


> ich wäre ohne Vereins weder schneller noch langsamer...
> 
> und nur 40 leute ist doch für den ersten lauf ok...



Aber Du hast ja auch gewonnen. 
Und 40 Leute sind ok, ich schrieb ja "schade" den die Orga hätte mehr verdient.


----------



## Reiler (27. Oktober 2009)

micha17 schrieb:


> Aber Du hast ja auch gewonnen.
> Und 40 Leute sind ok, ich schrieb ja "schade" den die Orga hätte mehr verdient.



ich habe nicht gewonnen..."nur platz 14" oder so in dem dreh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 6320 (28. Oktober 2009)

Reiler schrieb:


> ich habe nicht gewonnen..."nur platz 14" oder so in dem dreh...



dann ist ja einiges schiefgegangen, bist doch schon in 7 min gefahren


----------



## elmar schrauth (29. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ein Crosser so schnell ist- wäre( wie man es gerne von jenen liest, die noch nie Cross gefahren sind)warum fahren  die meisten breite Schlappen und Federgabel?


----------



## Meschel (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,
da der Meckerkasten am Sportplatz leer geblieben ist, gehe ich doch davon aus, das die Veranstaltung für alle Spass gebracht hat und das Event in 2010 in die 2. Runde geht.


----------



## elmar schrauth (30. Oktober 2009)

warmalschneller schrieb:


> soll, schade wäre es nur wenn dann einige der "Boa-ich-fahr-Rad-sonst-nix" Crosser denen die Ohren wegfahren,QUOTE]
> 
> Drei der Crosser, die am start waren arbeiten imm Sommer übrigens sieben tage/Woche.
> So viel zum Thema : ich fahr Rad, sonst nix.


----------



## elmar schrauth (4. November 2009)

Fotos sind auf www.cx-sport.de online


----------



## Deleted 6320 (8. November 2009)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> Fotos sind auf www.cx-sport.de online



Versteckt?


----------



## TuS (8. November 2009)

Hallo,

startseite - runter -  7.bericht von oben. 
Geile Bilder !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Danke Maja.

Gruß Micha


----------



## elmar schrauth (22. November 2009)

micha17 schrieb:


> Versteckt?



Im Zweifelsfall die Suche nutzen.


----------



## crossandreas (2. Mai 2010)

Termin 2010:
http://www.cx-sport.de/content/cycl...lender-2010-2011-cross-und-mtb-rennen-klotten


----------

